# Some Herp Pics



## Fang101 (Aug 15, 2012)

Got a slightly better camera(canon 50D) on monday so thought I'd share some wild herp pics I've taken since then, enjoy!

Green tree frog 



Litoria caerulea by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Litoria caerulea by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Desert Tree Frog



Litoria rubella by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Litoria rubella by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Litoria rubella by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Eastern mulch-slider



Lerista fragilis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

A nicely coloured Excitable delma 



Delma tincta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Bynoe's gecko



Heteronotia binoei by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Kristin's gecko



Strophurus krisalys by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Stimson's python



Antaresia stimsoni by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Antaresia stimsoni by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Antaresia stimsoni by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

.....and a cute little marsupial, a Long-tailed Planigale



Planigale ingrami by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

-Kieran


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 15, 2012)

great photos... what sort of lens and flash??


----------



## Fang101 (Aug 15, 2012)

justdragons said:


> great photos... what sort of lens and flash??



The Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS lens and just used the built in flash, hence why it’s darker in the corner of the Planigale pic.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 15, 2012)

Really nice work!


----------



## saratoga (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice shots...those little planigales have so much attitude!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice, love the Planigale and the Stimsons.


----------



## Bushman (Aug 15, 2012)

You've taken some good photos there Kieran. I particularly like the frog shots and second _Antaresia stimsoni_ due to the arrangement. Keep up the good work.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 15, 2012)

great pics !!
love the stimmie and thats a nice gtf !


----------



## RobynTRR (Aug 16, 2012)

The Planigale doesn't look too happy!


----------



## sammumba (Aug 16, 2012)

awsome pics mate


----------



## jordo (Aug 16, 2012)

Love the planigale, they have such a big attitude for such a tiny animal.
You're shooting excellent macro shots for a 18-55mm lens!


----------



## Rob (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice pics. That Stimmie is looking white-hot !


----------



## Fang101 (Aug 16, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]Thanks for the comments, and yeah the Planigales have lots of attitude[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Some more pics ….[/FONT]
Black-headed python




Aspidites melanocephalus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Aspidites melanocephalus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Aspidites melanocephalus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Aspidites melanocephalus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Kristin's gecko



Strophurus krisalys by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## Revell13 (Aug 16, 2012)

Again I am amazed at your ability to create beautiful photographs, how old are you now? 14? So much quality to look forward to from Kieran Palmer.


----------



## eddie123 (Aug 16, 2012)

enter them in the comp ill imagine you will do really well


----------



## Fang101 (Aug 23, 2012)

^Thanks, I had already entered 5 pics to the competetion though  .

some more pics.....
Tessellated geckos



Diplodactylus tessellatus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Black-headed monitor



Varanus tristis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Burton's legless lizard



Lialis burtonis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Lialis burtonis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 23, 2012)

Love your work KP thank you for sharing
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## katjase (Aug 23, 2012)

Fang101 said:


> Thanks for the comments, and yeah the Planigales have lots of attitude .
> 
> Some more pics ….
> Black-headed python
> ...


that is the best gecko i have ever seen, that one picture has changed my mind about them. brilliant


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 23, 2012)

Cool pics well done


----------



## Fang101 (Sep 2, 2012)

[FONT=&quot] Thanks for the comments. katjase[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/katjase-33941/: yeah I love the spines on most of the strophurus[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.flickr.com/photos/qld-wildlife/7794161482/[/FONT][FONT=&quot], and that species is actually common here in the right season[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]More pictures… 

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gravid Eastern bearded dragon[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Pogona barbata by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Pogona barbata by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Monitors[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Varanus tristis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Varanus tristis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Varanus tristis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Juvenile Central netted dragon[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ctenophorus nuchalis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Burns' dragon[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Amphibolurus burnsi by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Eyrean earless dragon[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tympanocryptis tetraporophora by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Black-headed python[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Aspidites melanocephalus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Aspidites melanocephalus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ringed brown[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Pseudonaja modesta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Pseudonaja modesta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Eastern striped skink[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ctenotus robustus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ctenotus strauchii by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ctenotus strauchii by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Southern Boobook[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ninox novaeseelandiae by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/FONT]
_-Kieran_


----------



## greenboy (Oct 16, 2012)

that gecko looks cool


----------



## jedi_339 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey Kieran,

Really well done pictures, especially for the lens you were using

I know I'm reviving an old thread, however I was looking at the photo of the _Lerista fragilis_, and I actually think it's a _Lerista timida _(if you're in the right area).

It looks like it has fused frontoparietals and a fixed lower spectacle, but I could be wrong

Cheers

J


----------

